

Fisker Broke Down on the Road to Electric Cars - mindblink
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/24/business/fisker-broke-down-on-the-road-to-electric-cars.html?pagewanted=all

======
pedalpete
They did have a string of bad luck, but I actually thought their model of
outsourcing the production was going to give them an edge as a start-up.
Purchasing and managing a production facility would have been a greater cost
and added complexity at this early stage when they could rely on the expertise
of others, and (I think) the relationships Henrik Fisker already had.

